# For those who use powder detergent in their HE machine?



## northerngirl (Oct 6, 2006)

How do you add it? I have been pouring the powder into the soap dispenser and then pouring water over it until it washes down. This is ok to do or should I be adding it directly to the tub? If I add directly to tub does it drain through the holes right away? BTW I have a LG Tromm and I'm using Country Save. Thanks for any input.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

I use the powdered Country Save as well









I have an empty plastic container - about 16 oz size (an old smaller Oxyclean tub) that I put my scoop of detergent in and then fill it about 1/2 way with hot water from the utility sink. I swish it around to dissolve it a bit and then pour it into the soap dispenser. I usually have to rinse it once and add that as well.


----------



## Malva (Nov 2, 2005)

I put my powder in the dispenser then start the wash. I don't add water to it. I also wash most things on cold.


----------



## northerngirl (Oct 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Malva* 
I put my powder in the dispenser then start the wash. I don't add water to it. I also wash most things on cold.

How does it get into the machine from the dispenser if you don't add water? Mine is a tray that slides out. Does your machine spray water in the dispenser?

I am just making sure that I don't ruin my machine bc sometime I see residue in the dispenser and I don't want to clog it in any way.


----------



## lucyem (Apr 30, 2005)

All my front load machines have always taken liquid or powder in the little drawer. The one I have now has a flap in back that you put down for liquid and up for powder.


----------



## mosesface (Jul 25, 2006)

my LG has a removable cup thingy in the slide out drawer. it says directly on it "remove for powder". the powder just goes directly in the spot where the cup was. the washer runs water through the dispenser to get the detergent into the wash. it does the same with the liquid, as well as with any bleach or fabric softener you might put in the corresponding cups.


----------



## ambersrose (Mar 20, 2007)

mine has a powder or liquid option, check the owners manual on yours it probably does too.


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mosesface* 
my LG has a removable cup thingy in the slide out drawer. it says directly on it "remove for powder". the powder just goes directly in the spot where the cup was. the washer runs water through the dispenser to get the detergent into the wash. it does the same with the liquid, as well as with any bleach or fabric softener you might put in the corresponding cups.










I was told by a repair tech the entire detergent compartment is filled with water which flushes out everything.


----------



## Mama Khi (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mosesface* 
my LG has a removable cup thingy in the slide out drawer. it says directly on it "remove for powder". the powder just goes directly in the spot where the cup was. the washer runs water through the dispenser to get the detergent into the wash. it does the same with the liquid, as well as with any bleach or fabric softener you might put in the corresponding cups.

This is how my LG works, as well. I always just put the detergent in the dispenser and trust the machine to do its thing.


----------



## mi_amor (Nov 5, 2009)

I put mine into the tub after I toss in my clothes and it seems to work fine. I was afraid the dispenser would get clogged up, but it does fill up with water so it would probably be ok.


----------



## russsk (Aug 17, 2007)

I put mine in the dispenser and the machine fills the cup thing with water to wash it out.


----------



## northerngirl (Oct 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ambersrose* 
mine has a powder or liquid option, check the owners manual on yours it probably does too.

Yeah, I should probably just find the owners manual...but that requires finding it first. Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

OP, I do the same thing that you do. When I use hot or warm water, the powder disolves completely. But when I'm washing on cold (which I do 90% of the time), I have to dump a couple of cups of water into the dispenser to make sure that the detergent disolves.

This was never an issue when I used liquid laundry detergent, but we had smell issue with the liquid.


----------



## Mum2JocelynAngus (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *northerngirl* 
How do you add it? I have been pouring the powder into the soap dispenser and then pouring water over it until it washes down. This is ok to do or should I be adding it directly to the tub? If I add directly to tub does it drain through the holes right away? BTW I have a LG Tromm and I'm using Country Save. Thanks for any input.

I have an LG Tromm. Just put the powder in the dispenser, close the drawer, run the machine! The machine runs water through the detergent dispenser. If you are using the prewash option on your machine, you MUST use powder in the main wash compartment - the liquid just runs in whenever you pour it in. So to get the detergent in the main wash, you need to put powder in the main wash compartment.


----------

